# What was your fursona inspired by?



## SmolSammichOwO (Oct 16, 2018)

ahahaha… oh wow you guys are gonna kill me when I show you what Sammich is inspired from.
So, You see this cute little fox right here? : 





(I made this drawing a while back on TailsVr's discord server. Im his channel artist for his Twitch and YouTube) 


Well, she's not inspired by some anime character but MY ACTUALLY ROBLOX CHARACTER.
You think Im kidding?
Well here:




Im actually not kidding, Sammich was inspired by my ingame Roblox character. 
I STILL PLAY THAT GAME, I know, its a silly game but tbh theres a lot of cool sandbox games and other stuff there that I like. Plus a lot of the games are relaxing :3 ! 
Also when I do art streams I actually have Sammich working on tycoons muted in another tab 

So …YEA, mine is inspired by my Roblox avatar.
What is your Fursona inspired by?


----------



## Tyno (Oct 16, 2018)

SmolSammichOwO said:


> ahahaha… oh wow you guys are gonna kill me when I show you what Sammich is inspired from.
> So, You see this cute little fox right here? :
> 
> 
> ...


Should have said "Make me deathpacito" 
That's kinda unique i've never seen someone have their sona based off of roblox.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 16, 2018)

ITS SOO CUTE! OWO

As for my sona? 
I chose having my sona be a deer because of the personal connections with them, plus they are the best species (0% bias)


----------



## Paolite (Oct 16, 2018)

I think this is the first time I see a full body of your sona. She's so cute!!

And mine... There's not much inspiration. I like dragons, I like colors black and red and I like fluffiness. The interesting part is how I "created" him, but it's a bit long story and I already explained it in another thread some weeks ago.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Oct 16, 2018)

My sona was created by me randomly scrolling through YouTube and I found a furry vid.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Well, as a Nordic Culpeo Fox from the Mesolithic era, Sakara came about like this:

A mix of my love of the Stone Age, and the fact that Culpeo Fox is best fox/first fox species I ever encountered as a furry


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 16, 2018)

It started with a parody name change I did on a speedrunning forum one December, over a decade ago, to "Frosty The Dragon", as a parody of Frosty the Snowman.

A more recent future change not reflected here (Firuthi Dragovic) came about when I discovered too many things used the name already.  I wanted something I could more identifiably associate with myself specifically, but too many people knew me as Frosty at that point.  So I needed something that still partly sounded like a "Frosty".  Hence, Firuthi.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 16, 2018)

Well one day I saw an orange tabby cat, And I was like "Lol it looks like a bee.... WAIT."


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 16, 2018)

SmolSammichOwO said:


> ahahaha… oh wow you guys are gonna kill me when I show you what Sammich is inspired from.
> So, You see this cute little fox right here? :
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be the best thing I have ever seen
SHES SOO FREKEN CUTE


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 16, 2018)

I've told this story a few times but those threads are dead now, and with all the members coming and going, there are new ears to hear it so here it is.

There's this other site I use called "Chicken Smoothie," (excuse the weird name), which is an adoptables site with a forum, although I no longer adopt the adoptables. Anyway, back in 2013/2014, there was this trend of user-made adopts on the forums on small pixel lines and one of these little "adoption centers" was called Thimble Kitties. I had a custom-made one that was based off Okami Amaterasu and someone else had a gold and black one. In January 2014, we decided to "breed" our kitties together and the litter spawned two kittens, each one having mixed features of each, and one of them was this guy:




Overtime, his design changed slightly, not counting his conversion to anthro and addition of clothing. I decided to name him "Sunburst" because I once saw a sunburst background with the exact same shade of gold and blue that he has on his fur. Eventually, he became my fursona.


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 17, 2018)

Take a wild guess


----------



## Skychickens (Oct 19, 2018)

I combined all my pet ferrets markings into one and gave them wings to symbolize the ones I’ve lost. 

That and I just like drawing wings but didn’t want an avian as my primary sona. 

Then I just kept developing their backstory.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 20, 2018)

His appearance was based on Wukong from League of Legends, but his story was inspired by the series Banshee.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh boy, a lot of sources!

One of them was definitely these guys:


 
Ozy and Millie, my absolute favourite comic, web or otherwise. Kind of started the process.

And the final major catalyst was (warning, cliche...) Nick Wilde, even gave Ravo a green sweater XD


----------



## David Drake (Oct 20, 2018)

Me but a dinosaur.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 21, 2018)

Zehlua is inspired by my top 2 favourite bat species: the Egyptian flying fox and the white lined bat. He is also inspired by decadent chocolate desserts, blueberries, my favourite songs, kahlua, drag queens, Mehitabel the Cat, Disney villains, and Bugs Bunny. He is my personality magnified to the fullest~


----------



## rknight (Oct 22, 2018)

Raleigh is inspired by my A: my love of cats, B: the city where I first got into the fandom, ( Raleigh NC, home to NC-State )  C: Motorsports


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Well, Ricky started off as a final oc but the rp group I was apart of disbanded so I was left with a rusted hunk of junk... After leaving him in a mental closet, I decided he needed to be reborn. I ditched the fnaf version in favor of what he is now. Storywise, he still has some details that link back to his past incarnation. Such as his fur and his pets Ray and Ron who were extra heads on fnaf Ricky.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Zehlua is inspired by my top 2 favourite bat species: the Egyptian flying fox and the white lined bat. He is also inspired by decadent chocolate desserts, blueberries, my favourite songs, kahlua, drag queens, Mehitabel the Cat, Disney villains, and Bugs Bunny. He is my personality magnified to the fullest~


Kalua? You mean the coffee flavored liquor or is it a part of Hawaii?


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Kalua? You mean the coffee flavored liquor or is it a part of Hawaii?


Zehlua rhymes with Kahlua ;} I liked the sound of the word, but if a fursona is going to be ME, he has to have a Z name! (Although my other, lesser fursonas names are Sasha and Kalooki)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Lots and lots of symbolism.
Short version: Foxes have many mythologies relating them to fire, fire is symbolic of science and civilization, Prometheus stole fire from Olympus to give it to the people, blue is the color of the hottest stars.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Lots and lots of symbolism.
> Short version: Foxes have many mythologies relating them to fire, fire is symbolic of science and civilization, Prometheus stole fire from Olympus to give it to the people, blue is the color of the hottest stars.


This is such thorough theming... I love it


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> This is such thorough theming... I love it


Thanks. I have a lot of study time with ancient mythologies from around the world and I love how it all fits together.
Native American Fox stole fire from the fireflies like Prometheus stole fire from Olympus, and foxes in Japanese lore have been known to have access to fire magic.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 23, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Thanks. I have a lot of study time with ancient mythologies from around the world and I love how it all fits together.
> Native American Fox stole fire from the fireflies like Prometheus stole fire from Olympus, and foxes in Japanese lore have been known to have access to fire magic.


Which Native American legend tho?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 23, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Which Native American legend tho?


It's Apache
www.firstpeople.us: The origin of fire - An Apache Legend


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

Now, for my secondary sona, Elias the striped hyena. I was inspired by the person who i first really discovered furydom through, someone on dA who draws wonderful punk hyena characters. She asked me if I would like her to draw anything for me, and I said me as a hyena! I named him Elias because one of my distant ancestors was named that, and it sounds mediterreanean so it fits with the striped hyena's range.

Personality-wise, definitely a strong lion king influence


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 23, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's Apache
> www.firstpeople.us: The origin of fire - An Apache Legend


Oh LOL I was about to say! Not my tribe, that I know of... although my spirit guide is apparently a fox. He has appeared in my dreams, but only when I need to be told an important message on how to out-maneuver someone or something that's in my way.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 23, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Oh LOL I was about to say! Not my tribe, that I know of... although my spirit guide is apparently a fox. He has appeared in my dreams, but only when I need to be told an important message on how to out-maneuver someone or something that's in my way.


Depending on location, the story is instead attributed to Coyote.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Depending on location, the story is instead attributed to Coyote.



Foxes, coyotes and Jackals seem pretty interchangable, they have similar steryotypes about them.
I love native cultures, and the strong emphasis they often place on animals. Good place for inspiration!



Zehlua said:


> Oh LOL I was about to say! Not my tribe, that I know of... although my spirit guide is apparently a fox. He has appeared in my dreams, but only when I need to be told an important message on how to out-maneuver someone or something that's in my way.



Aw, that's really sweet! It's great to know something's watching out for you!


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 23, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Depending on location, the story is instead attributed to Coyote.


In our tribe, it's usually Coyote. Big strong reddish fluff butt trickster who looks out for the First Nations. He even helped us defeat a colossal asshole demon beaver named Wishpush. Love that guy.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 23, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Foxes, coyotes and Jackals seem pretty interchangable, they have similar steryotypes about them.
> I love native cultures, and the strong emphasis they often place on animals. Good place for inspiration!
> 
> 
> Aw, that's really sweet! It's great to know something's watching out for you!



Coming out as furry to my tribe was a very funny experience. The elders ended up loving it. We've been fursuiting as a culture for thousands of years, but this is the first time it's been done strictly for entertainment. We would do it for hunting and ceremonial purposes originally.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 23, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Coming out as furry to my tribe was a very funny experience. The elders ended up loving it. We've been fursuiting as a culture for thousands of years, but this is the first time it's been done strictly for entertainment. We would do it for hunting and ceremonial purposes originally.


Oh, I bet they had a good laugh about it.
Something along the lines of "Well this isn't news! We've been doing that forever!"


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> In our tribe, it's usually Coyote. Big strong reddish fluff butt trickster who looks out for the First Nations. He even helped us defeat a colossal asshole demon beaver named Wishpush. Love that guy.



Just looked up that Wishpush, and boy that beaver needed a chill pill. Very intersting tale! 



Zehlua said:


> Coming out as furry to my tribe was a very funny experience. The elders ended up loving it. We've been fursuiting as a culture for thousands of years, but this is the first time it's been done strictly for entertainment. We would do it for hunting and ceremonial purposes originally.



That's awsome! Sounds like it was lots of fun!.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 23, 2018)

I see a conversation about mythology going on, I must read up on all these things, and in return I shall recommend that if you like mythology and folklore you should read the Kalevala, a collection of Finnish folklore


----------



## hanachi (Oct 23, 2018)

For my fursona I was inspired by my....singsona (i don't want to say "youtaite" hehe ) avatar:
:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She's named the same as her. The white hair strand and red eyes are because I'm a huge fan of japanese musician Mafumafu ehehe.
Since I like bunnies the most, I made her into a bunny. But now I wear my hair in a ponytail, so...that's why she has a ponytail...


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

hanachi said:


> For my fursona I was inspired by my....singsona (i don't want to say "youtaite" hehe ) avatar:
> :
> 
> 
> ...



ooh, interesting to see a fursona develop out of another fandom-sona! You converted her quite well


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 23, 2018)

Lots of things.  My favorite NFL team, my favorite band (Grateful dead, iko bears), my favorite show (bears, beets, battlestar galactica), etc etc.  eventually I was just like fuck it make me a burr


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 23, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> In our tribe, it's usually Coyote. Big strong reddish fluff butt trickster who looks out for the First Nations. He even helped us defeat a colossal asshole demon beaver named Wishpush. Love that guy.


If you don’t mind me asking what do burrs mean in your culture/tribe specifically?  I’ve heard a few different variations


----------



## Miseix (Oct 23, 2018)

If I recall, my sona was created by my sexuall frustrations, so I personified it into a anthrophamophic dog using the best word I can discribe it.
"Simple"​


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 23, 2018)

_"Hmm. . .his design seems familiar. Where have I seen it before?"
_
Here's a clue:
_





I just realized that with the angle that his eyes are at in this screenshot, he looks like he's self aware of this post, and that my fursona is really just a shameless recolor! XD_


----------



## Deathless (Oct 23, 2018)

For Deathless, I got a pair of Pawstar ears for Christmas last year and they were blue with black tips, which gave me inspiration to do something with them, considering they were a spare pair we accidentally ordered. I got her name from a song from Haken, which is, surprisingly named Deathless! (in case you were wondering, the song is about a guy who can't die but wants to kill himself... amazing I know)
With Lucifer, I found a 'Devil' Minecraft skin (don't judge me for still playing Minecraft, I know it's cringy) and I really loved it. I was looking for a new OC to have other than Deathless, so I took inspiration from that skin and I somehow made an amazing fursona out of it! 
I've recently  made a new OC, Tara, who is a magenta-purpleish and neon green dragon. I didn't really inspire her from anything but I made her because I had a dragon OC from like 2 years ago that I've only drawn once, so I made her into an official character. She used to be purple but I changed it to a lighter hue due to the fact she started to look like a female furry Barnie. It was later pointed out that she looks like a certain little friend... 



Spoiler


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 24, 2018)

I always felt a connection to the arctic fox. Not sure why... I do enjoy the cold though lol. I just wanna be a good foxxo


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> If you don’t mind me asking what do burrs mean in your culture/tribe specifically?  I’ve heard a few different variations


Love, awakening, protection, abundance. I'll ask the council to verify next time I visit the rez!


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 24, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Just looked up that Wishpush, and boy that beaver needed a chill pill. Very intersting tale!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awsome! Sounds like it was lots of fun!.


Wishpush is the reason why my entire family line has bad beaver teeth! He's a dick! XD


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 24, 2018)

Because I'm a big fan of SkadeRaptor and the Indoraptor, so Rap is basically a darker shaded Skade with an Indoraptor streak.


----------



## Melnew (Oct 24, 2018)

I created my fursona back when i was first learning to draw so i based him on simple shapes  so i could draw him often without him looking awful


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 24, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Love, awakening, protection, abundance. I'll ask the council to verify next time I visit the rez!


Okay now I have a dumb question and
I promise you when I ask this it is 100% out of genuine curiosity 



Spoiler



the meds don’t work, therapy doesn’t work, traditional prayer didn’t help, I’m fuckin drowning in anxiety lol


 but like is there a way to invoke that energy cause if that’s the case them bears are being stingy with all those good traits and values


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 24, 2018)

Melnew said:


> I created my fursona back when i was first learning to draw so i based him on simple shapes  so i could draw him often without him looking awful


thats pretty cool actually, that’s why I started my art with Seuss style sketches.  Once you build a little confidence with more simple stuff it’s easier to graduate to more complex styles


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> thats pretty cool actually, that’s why I started my art with Seuss style sketches.  Once you build a little confidence with more simple stuff it’s easier to graduate to more complex styles


Dr. Seuss? Where is your artwork?


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Okay now I have a dumb question and
> I promise you when I ask this it is 100% out of genuine curiosity
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Christian witch. I got you, b. DM me.


----------



## duskthequeenfox (Nov 1, 2018)

my fursona, Darkfur was inspired by an experience i had when i was 7, i saw this huge shadow dog at the end of our hallway and it stared at me with its white glowing eyes, true story, it scared the crap outta me, and i love foxes and have always felt a special connection with them, so thats how darkfur was formed.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Nov 8, 2018)

SCP-682 but a female version.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

There are these weird paint patterns on the walls of my bedroom from the previous owners of the house. It almost looks like they dipped a sponge in paint and just randomly dabbed it everywhere. Because the pattern looks a bit like a Neopet or something I played around with it and got Autumn.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 22, 2018)

My fursona was originally a Great Dane (a blue Merle one) because of a litter of Great Dane puppies I saw once. I later changed them to a Catahoula Leopard Dog, because I wanted to change the markings (they are still blue Merle, but now with more white spots and brown spots as well). Then I made them a Catahoula Leopard Dog / Beauceron cross, because I wanted to make their fur a bit longer and I thought it suited their design better anyway.

I had thought about changing their species a lot in the past, since dogs are kind of common, but I'm too attached to them now and can't really think of anything else anyway.


----------



## Rystren (Nov 23, 2018)

My 'sona is more or less the result of an evolution process. Numerous changes from the original image given to me from a friend. Not even by choice. She drew it and sent it my way with a "here, have a fursona". The original picture have long since been lost due to a few years of dead phones and hard drive crashes. The original colors didn't change, but it went from fox to kitsune. It also has an eye color change from green to blue and brown. Plus various changes in markings in general.


----------



## Tao (Nov 23, 2018)

My fursona is literally just me. I designed him when I still had blue hair so the only difference is I'm not an 8 foot tall orange hare in real life. I love rabbits and I chose the hare because my tribe (Cherokee) has the great hare as a trickster rather than coyote and I've always loved the trickster tales growing up.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 23, 2018)

i just like deer, so I made her a deer. I also like the color purple, so she's a soft lilac color.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 25, 2018)

I have no idea, just popped up in my head.


AND HE DIDN'T LEAVE!!!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 25, 2018)

Unknownusa said:


> I have no idea, just popped up in my head.
> 
> 
> AND HE DIDN'T LEAVE!!!


He must’ve chosen you!


----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> He must’ve chosen you!



Tbh it's funny that he isn't even completely fleshed out and I already accept him (I don't even know if I'll keep the color pattern like that or change it again)


----------



## alphienya (Nov 26, 2018)

I think I've answered a question like this before but what the heck. Answering this question is always fun. And I might as well go into a little more detail about Alphie this time.

The species choice was planted in my brain by a very bad ex I had a few years ago. He liked to joke that I was very much like a cat. That happened to be one of the only good things I had to take away from that relationship.

His color palette ended up being largely based off the trans pride flag. I'm an absolute sucker for that color combination because it's so darn pretty to me and it feels comfortable. I got kinda lazy with the colors of his eyes, so I just made them brown like mine.

He's covered in spots because I thought they were cuter than stripes. Same with him being a bit of a fluffer.

Aaaand his swoopy bangs were inspired by a robot OC I sort of used as a stand-in for myself on a couple Animos when I was super into that. In turn, the robot OC was incredibly, very obviously inspired by the following fabulous asshole.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 29, 2018)

She's based on a pet leopard gecko I kept as a teen. I added a bit of Tokay gecko to account for her wall-climbing ability (leopard geckos don't have "sticky" feet.)


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 3, 2018)

My sona was once fairly generic, until I came across someone with glowing yellow tattoos on Second Life and picked a blue version up. Once I put them on my sona, bam, I got the idea of nanoites and it pretty much defined the sona I have now, Kili.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 3, 2018)

My love of wolves and duality... and anime/ed Elric/sephiroth hair. xD (though in my defense... my hair is fairly similar)


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Dec 3, 2018)

My original fursona couple years ago is a canine skull-head demon with a thick red mane, black body and wield scythe-like tail. His name was Hellerskull.  It wasn't long before I decided to make change because I wasn't feel much connected with him. I keep the name, but I shortened it to "Heller"

I just like demonic characters. My favorite colors are white, black, and red. At first, I drew her looking more of feline with long ears, curved horns like ram's and no hair. I drew her like this for quite some time until few years ago I made minor change on her appearance. She is more like canine's,  have hair, and horns curved like Pokemon Houndoom (my favorite dark-type pokemon). Her red fleshy-like appendages on her ears and mid section of her tail is actually a deformity or incomplete form of her overall appearance represent of my disability. I don't see my deafness as a disability. Heller don't see hers either.


----------



## gamermaid (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a thing for predatory species and sharks are amazing. I even interned at a aquarium in high school and just fell in love with the tiger sharks. <3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Dec 4, 2018)

Me wondering why black tigers don't exist like other varieties of tiger colors..

But I was originally a red puma..then I changed to a black tiger, and now I'm a solid black wildcat mutt..beast.. thing.. :3


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm a birder and armchair ornithologist so when I saw pictures of red breasted mergansers while researching ducks, I just thought "That's the one!"
The name is taken from Marius Pontmercy, one of the characters from Les Miserables (since that's my favorite story and musical).


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 5, 2018)

I have a cackle. And I looked up hyenas one day just out of interest. Still had my old fursona back the who wasnt really mine but rather a sort of RP character.
I read about their lifestyle and stuff, and it just fit, like a shoe having the proper size.
At my heart, I'm just a big fuzzy 'yena


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 6, 2018)

Welp, I already have an obsession with frogs so there goes one thing. 

Moreover, I searched for a species that was native to Brazil, looked somewhat unique (kinda running away from the green frog cliche) and had the lone, territorial trait. The poison factor happened to be a plus: it helped me develop his music powers so he's able to "paint" music in the air using mucus.

And I'm really into anthro characters so I just made mine resemble me both body-wise and in cloth style.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

Mine was a combination of different things. For one, I adore foxes. I’ve got so much fox related stuff around my room it’s insane. Secondly, I saw some pictures of fennec foxes online and fell iN LOVE. Third, the shoulder things are based off that one green and white fursuit that tons of sites use to scam people- lemme find it. There.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

Depends on which one, my most influenced ones are my twin shark girls who get their names Sharp and Claw, from land before time's sharpclaws. And they're coloring blue and teal from Scanty and Kneesock's hair from PASWG


----------



## Jarren (Dec 8, 2018)

Simple. A bit of pondering, soul-searching, deep introspection, and asking myself "what would an armadillo lizard inspired dragon look like? And what if he were metallic orange?" XD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 8, 2018)

The character (species wise and some of the look) was inspired by my other two fursonas I had which I combined since I didn't want to have two fursonas.
His ability to use masks, him using masks to express emotions/turn into people is just basically it making it more like me and how I'd change my avatar and name to match the character on steam (or used to).

And because I like Grizzly bears and doggos are the goodest boys!


----------



## Goatasilk (Feb 18, 2019)

I simply thought about these three things, knowledge, wisdom and symbology. I know it might seem strange, but it immediately occurred to me, as if I had always known, as far as the name is concerned, I do not like giving ridiculous names to my fursonas (I've had others but I've kept only this) I've named it Goatasilk because it was the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 18, 2019)

Well besides my own character my Fursona was inspired by Daffy Duck, Donald Duck, and Howard the Duck Plus Woody the Woodpecker.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 18, 2019)

and also the fact that so many characters that are considered duck's get the low ball stick when it comes to characters that have more thought to them instead of actually letting them be themselves. 

Like seriously think about all the duck characters or bird characters that literally get their personalities changed or their image changed just because of popularity or social media as Daffy Duck, Woody the Woodpecker, and Howard the Duck have had their personalities changed three times or more in their career especially their image. That's why I came up with this character that represented all of them in one as I hope to bring back the 1930s with said character while also still sticking with the times of new age and old age.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 18, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> and also the fact that so many characters that are considered duck's get the low ball stick when it comes to characters that have more thought to them instead of actually letting them be themselves.
> 
> Like seriously think about all the duck characters or bird characters that literally get their personalities changed or their image changed just because of popularity or social media as Daffy Duck, Woody the Woodpecker, and Howard the Duck have had their personalities changed three times or more in their career especially their image. That's why I came up with this character that represented all of them in one as I hope to bring back the 1930s with said character while also still sticking with the times of new age and old age.



I think for characters like these, especially Daffy, there were different directors, producers, animators, and even entire animation studios and each wants to leave their mark on an iconic character.  I think Donald actually  has one of the biggest character shifts in the new Ducktales series; now he's an overprotective father figure.

But, I agree, Marius is unlike typical toons because he's not mean spirited, overly unlucky, or jealous, short tempered.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2019)

while i don't have a special reason for why, i based my fursona off of a deer just because i think they're super cute, and I was slightly obsessed with the movie bambi when i was little for some reason.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Caracals just fascinated me.  then I found the female caracals and I just had a lot in common in terms of personality and outlook.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 18, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> I think for characters like these, especially Daffy, there were different directors, producers, animators, and even entire animation studios and each wants to leave their mark on an iconic character.  I think Donald actually  has one of the biggest character shifts in the new Ducktales series; now he's an overprotective father figure.
> 
> But, I agree, Marius is unlike typical toons because he's not mean spirited, overly unlucky, or jealous, short tempered.


that's why I am trying to leave my own mark because it seems like with each character people rather make a rabbit character or make other characters but we don't really see duck characters honestly or even woodpecker characters because the fact that with characters like Bugs Bunny or Tasmanian Devil or Tweety nobody wants to be a character like Daffy Duck. But the big reason why I chose those three characters is because of the fact that in real life they are who I am and I told even my ex why I think that I am like those three. I hope that with this character I am able to show people that no matter the time or the date old school can be a good thing instead of trying to move to forward into the future where people have to forget where things started from.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Saint Daffy Duck is the acknowledged patron saint of all that is sarcastic and frustrating.  However, if you rewatch his episodes, all he wants is the same recognition of his accomplishments and abilities he worked for where the others got it naturally.  More times than not, he is the straight man and/or voice of reason.  But his sarcasm is what I aspire to attain.  and howard the duck was Deadpool before there was a Deadpool.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow much dead, many pools | Nerdcore | Pinterest | Marvel, Deadpool and Comics


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wow much dead, many pools | Nerdcore | Pinterest | Marvel, Deadpool and Comics


I agree with you on that that's what I put into my character where he can break the fourth wall and also anytime he's feeling angry against somebody that probably stronger than him or bigger than him he would use his words against them.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 19, 2019)

What also inspired me was Duckman.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 20, 2019)

My sona is inspired by magical girl anime.
Not sailor moon, she basic. Inspired by pretty cure.
Thats why she pink


----------



## CatTheHyena (Feb 20, 2019)

I picked a hyena because I love laughing and telling horrible jokes and they are  of course known for their signature laugh. I also chose a hyena because I just love their big round ears and fluffy faces. And I wanted her to be unique and show off my more fun, creative side so I made her pink and purple. <3 <3


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 20, 2019)

Originally I wanted to make my sona on the lines of a fox, but when I designed him, I thought he looked more like a cat. So I designed him to be more catlike. I made him a nebelung cat because I love fluffy cat breeds and thought it would be the perfect species for my sona to be. Since he's also relatively new, the design isn't 100% final, but I still like the way he's turned out so far.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 21, 2019)

I knew I always wanted something hooved but a horse seemed to general and tame while a deer/elk/moose etc. didn't really resonate with me (and me being a Sagittarius I was just thinking of the horse thing lol). When I would watch all the BBC nature documentaries I always loved the bits on the wildebeest migration and found them super fun looking: mane and tail like a horse, cloven hooves like a goat/deer, females have horns, stripes, and unlike a more horse-like animal they just look like something you could never put a saddle on and tame. And I know golden wildebeest are bred specifically for their color to advertise hunting a "rare golden wildebeest", but I just like standing out among thousands of my peers!


----------



## VertyWerty (Feb 23, 2019)

My fursona is inspired by the scene from The Punisher which a guy falls into a giant cement bucket but I was thinking of something different like a giant pastel rainbow paint bucket, you know?


----------



## Renneon (Feb 25, 2019)

I went through a lot of bullying when i was in highschool (which unfortunately still left me with some major self confidence issues)
I think the actual Reason for this was that I was a very good student (i was one year Younger than my classmates), but all of the bullying was centered on my appearance, especially my very curly hair (yeah i looked like the classic cliché teacher's pet in cartoons, yknow, tiny, big glasses, curly hair…)

aside from terrible insults i won't discuss, the most used one was "sheep" (it was constant, awful, everywhere, but it's such an innocent thing...how could an adult could possibly take it seriously ))) )

but somehow when i saw sheeps it made me feel better, they look kind of cute and dumb and goofy and i like it a lot, and i decided to turn all of this into Something positive !

it's started as a sheep but i wanted more Freedom to be able to change the character so i also included some goat-like elements (my sona can have ram horns, 1 or 2 sets of goat horns, it just depends of what i want to draw  )
And i finally decided to turn it into a dahu ! It's a goat-like french cryptid known for having shorter legs on one side (you should read the wiki article, it's pretty funny  )
I'm super into paranormal and cryptozoology, so the idea of having a goofy cryptid hybrid sona is kind of amusing


----------



## Mocha Bunny (Mar 4, 2019)

I was originally struggling between a possum, ferret, or rabbit fursona, but after asking some friends, most people said rabbit and I can see why haha. I based Mocha off of chocolate or more specifically hot cocoa! Since I am a huuuge hot cocoa and chocolate fan > < She is mostly just me but with a few exceptions (she doesn't eat meat while I love meat)


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Mar 17, 2019)

I just felt like a red panda fit me then I pink the colors I like but also gave her clown makeup coz I love clowns


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 17, 2019)

My Fursona, Saverr, is the 100% embodiment of my femininity, and the idea of being open about it through Saverr. Boring, but you askeddd


----------



## catscom (Mar 21, 2019)

My sister has a unicorn plushie that doesn't have hooves.  It has paws.  I melted when I saw it.

That was the guiding principle.  When I got the initial art, I threw the artist several different things.  Mostly the Moomins for the body and shape and Asriel Dreemurr for the face.  The horn on my sister's plushie was gold, but has been replaced as red similar to Yuugi Hoshiguma from Touhou.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 21, 2019)

I really liked deer for some reason, and the movie bambi was very nice to look at. So i made a deer fursona!


----------



## Rayd (Mar 21, 2019)

back when i was still figuring out my sona, i thought of plenty of different routes i could have gone with it, species and theme-wise. for example, originally, he was supposed to be an alphyn, or a lion, but i decided to go for a maned wolf by the end of it since i was always in love with canines, and "maned" was something i could relate to because i've almost always had long and/or scruffy hairstyles throughout my life.

as for his personality and theme, i had lots of ideas for that too. some of the ideas i had were - a pirate, a space pirate, an anti-hero who could traverse the spirit world at will, a paladin, a gambling addict, etc. etc.

but, i decided to let my love for black metal influence me, and he ended up being some depressed edgelord with black clothing and an umbrella. i've long since scrapped that design though. not really sure what his next design will be, but it'll probably be one of the ideas i stated above.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 21, 2019)

I dunno, I've just always liked crocodiles. When I was little, my mom and I built a crocodile out of snow, sent a photo to Steve Irwin, and received an autographed picture (which I lost, sadly...) and some other goodies. I played as a Totodile in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team, which was one of my first Pokemon games. Also, I wanted my fursona to be something cool and tough rather than cute or pretty... I'm not sure why, but I've always wanted to be something "monstrous".


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

My inspiration was so boring XD.
So basically, I adore cats and love anything with wings. So that basically lead to a winged cat. I found a winged cat coloring sheet online and put some black onto it so i wouldnt have a completely white cat. (I love black also XD.) After that, the person on amino who had offered to draw her for me when i first became a furry drew her and there was her! Pretty simple, but im still working on her design!


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 27, 2019)

Mine was a bit based off Sombra and Widowmaker from Overwatch, her backstory/profession anyway. I’m still working on her colors, but that’s what I’m basing  it off of


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 28, 2019)

Well, I often seem to come up with amalgamation style creatures much in the manner dragons which  at one time were described in such a manner ( head of this, legs of that) and well  I do constantly find myself drawn to dragons, but I’m not too keen on flying, so no wings, hence a drake. And black to reflect my asocial, asexual, introverted personality.


----------



## Alison Savros (Mar 28, 2019)

An Alaskan/Canadian dinosaur in the Tyrannosauridae. (It's not a Gorgosaurus.)


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m really bad at coloring so originally I had my line art set and I was just coloring my sons basic African painted dog colors but I hated it and I love blue so I decided to just mess around and lay down the flats and it ended up improving my sona and I added a flow effect that reminds me of bioluminescent animals can in caves and in the deep sea which I love.


----------

